

The Django Framework's Killer Feature for Java Developers - gkunene
http://www.developer.com/features/article.php/3890451/The-Django-Frameworks-Killer-Feature-for-Java-Developers.htm

======
sghael
I don't understand the title. Why is this a killer feature for Java
Developers? The Django admin is the killer feature for most anyone.

For example, even if you are coming from Rails, the Django Admin is a more
refined interface than basic Rails scaffolding, and most any "perfectionist
with deadlines" can appreciate that.

~~~
danudey
It seems like the title is because the article is being written specifically
to Java developers, to say 'Hey, you know all those apps you write with Java
web frameworks? You can write them better in Django. Here's an example time-
saver.'

------
pan69
I guess if you really want Java developers to look seriously at Django then I
think Jython would be the way to go. JRuby has had a massive push lately with
Sun's JRuby team jumping over to Engine Yard
([http://www.pcworld.com/article/169145/suns_jruby_team_jumps_...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/169145/suns_jruby_team_jumps_ship_to_engine_yard.html))
and gained incredible achievements with running Rails on the JVM. As I
understand, Ruby is slowly becoming the #1 language choice for Java shops to
work with next to the Java language. I assume the quality of JRuby has to do
with this. I guess a similar thing has to happen for Jython if Python/Django
want to attract Java developers in a similar way.

------
BonoboBoner
I love Django's Admin interface, but generally it is not really that useful
for me. Not because it isnt good enough, but, because todays data models
usually cant be 'CRUDed' that easily due to their complexity.

